# LS9 Built



## HughACA

Due to my commitment with a few of my clients, I was forced to tackle the built of LS9 myself.

Here are the first speaker in Piano Rosewood with NoRez installed.

This pair will go to MF in Seattle.

Next up will be Piano Black to CC in Oregon.


----------



## sandbagger

Do I see a port tube missing

Sorry, just got back from Santarchy in downtown detroit, 10 bars 6 buses and about 700 drunken santas"thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyToys

There sure are a lot of holes to fill in that speaker.


----------



## Mike_WI

Is that no-rez inside?

Mike


----------



## django1

Hugh said:


> Here are the first speaker in Piano Rosewood with NoRez installed.





Mike_TX said:


> Is that no-rez inside?
> 
> Mike


:yes:


----------



## mike_p

WOW!

Nicely done Sir.


----------



## skeeter99

Sweet Hugh! I wish I could get 6's or 9's in my house but there's a lot of other things I'd need first before I got to that level. I'm sure you're going to have some VERY happy customers soon!!


----------



## Mike_WI

django1 said:


> :yes:


Ha!
I guess I can't read.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## HughACA

Are you trying to be funniER?


Sandbagger said:


> Do I see a port tube missing
> 
> Sorry, just got back from Santarchy in downtown detroit, 10 bars 6 buses and about 700 drunken santas"thumbsup:


----------



## HughACA

Yup.


TooManyToys said:


> There sure are a lot of holes to fill in that speaker.


----------



## HughACA

Just trying to do my best to meet my commitments. 


skeeter99 said:


> Sweet Hugh! I wish I could get 6's or 9's in my house but there's a lot of other things I'd need first before I got to that level. I'm sure you're going to have some VERY happy customers soon!!


----------



## HughACA

Thanks MP.


Michael Perry said:


> WOW!
> 
> Nicely done Sir.


----------



## HAL

Hugh,
The PR LS-9 cabinets look wonderful! 

I know CC is going to be a happy camper when they PB's show up! :whoopie:


----------



## Skiman

The LS owners club lives! How will the rear plaque read? My rosewood 9s say "Designed and engineered in the USA. Meticulously handcrafted with pride in Colombia". However, MLS told me that my cabinets were in fact made in Utah. But I did finally get them after a 27 months wait.


----------



## HughACA

I'm lost here.

These got nothing to do with what you stated here. 


Skiman said:


> The LS owners club lives! How will the rear plaque read? My rosewood 9s say "Designed and engineered in the USA. Meticulously handcrafted with pride in Colombia". However, MLS told me that my cabinets were in fact made in Utah. But I did finally get them after a 27 months wait.


----------



## Skiman

Hugh said:


> I'm lost here.
> 
> These got nothing to do with what you stated here.


I thought maybe these cabinets were some you ordered from AV123, or picked up from the liquidation sale.


----------



## HughACA

Ah, now I understand.

First off, I could have bought the whole liquidation sale lot BUT I wanted nothing to do with that tainted stuff.

Secondly, these cabinets are brand new and they're neither from Colombia nor Utah. 


Skiman said:


> I thought maybe these cabinets were some you ordered from AV123, or picked up from the liquidation sale.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

Hugh are you selling LS9's??? :no clue:


Matt


----------



## HughACA

Matt,

Yes we are.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

Hugh said:


> Matt,
> 
> Yes we are.


:O sweet!

are you planning on releasing other danny richie designs?


I'm glad the 9's are still around!


Matt


----------



## HughACA

Matt,

We're working on several designs as we speak.

Thanks,


Steve_vai_rules said:


> :O sweet!
> 
> are you planning on releasing other danny richie designs?
> 
> 
> I'm glad the 9's are still around!
> 
> 
> Matt


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

Hugh said:


> Matt,
> 
> We're working on several designs as we speak.
> 
> Thanks,


cool, exciting stuff.  :yes:

Matt


----------



## HughACA

Piano Black with NoRez going to CC.


----------



## rseynaev

Any plans for a LS center speaker?


----------



## HughACA

It really depends on market demand.

The sad part is the LSs are great speakers and could have made that company a lot of money but...

Anyway, I'm not sure how many LS owners want a LS Center so it's hard to say.


----------



## Mike_WI

rseynaev said:


> Any plans for a LS center speaker?


You mean other than another LS (vertical).
I think an LS (horizontal -- if that's what you mean by center) wouldn't have the same line source properties.

Mike


----------



## dane

I must say Hugh these look pretty impressive.. I think you might have some unfortunate difficulty in distinguishing your LS9's from some previous versions of this model. But I enjoy seeing this model live-on. I always found it to be a very *sleek* yet *powerful* looking speaker. Graceful also comes to mind.

Geekinthehood has a set here in town (or used to, anyway).. Someday I'll get around to inviting myself over for a listen. Everyone's just so busy these days... 'tis a shame. but I digress.

Anyway, thanks for sharing photos. When will your website be updated to reflect this product's availability, or will it only be through hearsay like CHTforum?

cheers,
..dane


----------



## Mike_WI

Are there price quotes for the LS-9?

Mike


----------



## HughACA

I think Danny is the only one who can answer that question. 


Mike_TX said:


> You mean other than another LS (vertical).
> I think an LS (horizontal -- if that's what you mean by center) wouldn't have the same line source properties.
> 
> Mike


----------



## rseynaev

At one point "he who must not be named" talked about an LS Center. I don't know if this ever got past the napkin stage or if Danny got involved. I don't think the center would have to be a "Line Source" architecture wise - be just work well with a Line Source.


----------



## HughACA

Well, typing on iPhone is no good. 

I typed a long reply to Dane and got kicked out.

Will have to wait until I get home.


----------



## rseynaev

Mike_TX said:


> You mean other than another LS (vertical).
> I think an LS (horizontal -- if that's what you mean by center) wouldn't have the same line source properties.
> 
> Mike


I think I recall someone using a horizonal LS as a center. Hmm - I wonder if anyone has a solitary PB LS6 they would want to sell (or build).


----------



## Mike_WI

*"horrizontal arrangement is a sonic compromise for non AT screens"*



Mike_TX said:


> You mean other than another LS (vertical).
> I think an LS (horizontal -- if that's what you mean by center) wouldn't have the same line source properties.
> 
> Mike





Hugh said:


> I think Danny is the only one who can answer that question.





rseynaev said:


> At one point "he who must not be named" talked about an LS Center. I don't know if this ever got past the napkin stage or if Danny got involved. I don't think the center would have to be a "Line Source" architecture wise - be just work well with a Line Source.





rseynaev said:


> I think I recall someone using a horizonal LS as a center. Hmm - I wonder if anyone has a solitary PB LS6 they would want to sell (or build).


rseynaev -
That does seem familiar.

A cursory search in CHT forum reviewed the old av123 RSC500 (and 800) center thread.
Check out this post (and other thread comments):
m-fine:


> Ignoring line source for a moment...
> 
> The optimum size is as small as possible, in particular as narrow as possible.
> The reason is you want to keep the accoustic centers of the sound sources (drivers) as close as possible to minize comb intereference around the crossover frequency.
> The higher the overlapping frequencies, the closer the drivers need to be.
> This is why the rsc-200 has the mid tweeter in the vertical orientation.
> They are horrizontally in line so there is no comb filtering as you move from seat to seat.
> Vertically there probably is some but the drivers are close and most of us do not have a big variation in the height of our seats.
> The woofers on the BF play lower frequencies with larger wave lenghts so they can be further appart.
> Ideally, they would be vertical as well but the center has to fit under or over the screen in most cases.
> The horrizontal arrangement is a sonic compromise for non AT screens.
> With the drivers in the 500 spread further appart there is certainly the potential for more sonic compromises in order to maintain the low profile.


There may be a more specific discussion in this forum on line source centers as well...

Mike


----------



## tesseract

*Horizontal LS9*

Here you go, guys.

http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showpost.php?p=61364&postcount=11
http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=66039
http://img9.imageshack.us/g/hometheaterfeb10283.jpg/


----------



## Mike_WI

*Center line source*



tesseract said:


> Here you go, guys.
> 
> http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showpost.php?p=61364&postcount=11
> 
> http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=66039
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/g/hometheaterfeb10283.jpg/


Strong work!
URL #2 seems to be a forum "reply" URL, so I'm not sure what that is doing.

Mike

From above:
(rearranged, bold added)
skiman:


> *Although I'm pretty sure the LS9 was never designed to be mounted horizontally, it does quite well, with one huge caveat.
> The listener absolutely must sit within the length of the array. *
> By design, the sound level falls off dramatically to either side in the horizontal position.
> When I first got the center LS, I stood it up vertically, and listened for a couple of days that way, before I had to put it horizontal.
> *The sound image from the center is better positioned vertically, but it's not really dramatically so. *
> It's surprising how much the center image will be 'lifted' by the vertical left and right speakers.
> I suspect that Rives called for a retractable screen due the superior acoustics of this arraingement for multichannel music.
> And this was before I ordered the LS9s.
> The alternative, of course, would be to have an acoustically transparent screen, with the center LS positioned behind it.
> However, I have come to think that the setup I have is the better compromise.
> IMO, the benefits of using the LS9 as a center channel are more audible on multichannel SACD and DVD Audio.


----------



## tesseract

Mike_TX said:


> Strong work!
> URL #2 seems to be a forum "reply" URL, so I'm not sure what that is doing.
> 
> Mike


Lol, I am very tired, that was a link to my own reply as I tab browsed CHT. 

I was looking for confirmation to Skiman's post with a post from Danny. I know I read it, but cannot find it. I searched AC, if it is there, it is possible I missed it. Maybe it was on the AV123 forum. 

At any rate, Skiman checked this with Danny, that I am sure of.


----------



## mojave

I ordered an LS-6 kit back in November. I received it a few weeks ago, but the NoRez is backordered until the middle of January. The kit isn't much good until I can install the NoRez. Now I know who took all the NoRez. :hissyfit:


----------



## HughACA

Yes I did. 


mojave said:


> I ordered an LS-6 kit back in November. I received it a few weeks ago, but the NoRez is backordered until the middle of January. The kit isn't much good until I can install the NoRez. Now I know who took all the NoRez. :hissyfit:


----------



## TooManyToys

A few others may have grabbed some too ......


----------



## edoggrc51

How about using one of your Trinity center channels with the LS6/9?? Will that combo work out Hugh?


----------



## mcallister

I have three LS9's for my LCR. I used to have my center LS9 lying on the floor on it's side tilted up with door stops, but now have it standing behind a AT screen. Must say it worked quite well lying on it's side yet slightly bloated from floor issues. Obviously more smooth standing up.


----------



## HughACA

Will add more to this soon.


----------



## mojave

Like most LS threads in the past, all we see are progress pics and no completed units. :neener:


----------



## HughACA

:neener 1:


mojave said:


> Like most LS threads in the past, all we see are progress pics and no completed units. :neener:


----------



## HughACA

You could try and report back? 


edoggrc51 said:


> How about using one of your Trinity center channels with the LS6/9?? Will that combo work out Hugh?


----------



## skeeter99

Hugh said:


> You could try and report back?


You're sending a set of LS9's up to Seattle aren't you Hugh?? LOL!

:rock:


----------



## HughACA

Finally got some time after CES to get back on this project.

Dane,

You are absolutely right about being difficult to distinguish our LS9 from the others previously sold.

Anyway, during CES, I had typed a very long reply to this but I think it's better for everyone to forget about that @#$% company and enjoy what good music can help to soothe our souls.



dane said:


> I must say Hugh these look pretty impressive.. I think you might have some unfortunate difficulty in distinguishing your LS9's from some previous versions of this model. But I enjoy seeing this model live-on. I always found it to be a very *sleek* yet *powerful* looking speaker. Graceful also comes to mind.
> 
> Geekinthehood has a set here in town (or used to, anyway).. Someday I'll get around to inviting myself over for a listen. Everyone's just so busy these days... 'tis a shame. but I digress.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing photos. When will your website be updated to reflect this product's availability, or will it only be through hearsay like CHTforum?
> 
> cheers,
> ..dane


----------



## HughACA

Once you get a much bigger HT room then I don't see why not.

When that time comes, I'll bring my own personal custom pair. 


skeeter99 said:


> You're sending a set of LS9's up to Seattle aren't you Hugh?? LOL!
> 
> :rock:


----------



## skeeter99

Hugh said:


> Once you get a much bigger HT room then I don't see why not.
> 
> When that time comes, I'll bring my own personal custom pair.


LOL! Yup, my room needs to be MUCH bigger!! 

Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks!

Scott


----------



## tesseract

Hugh said:


> When that time comes, I'll bring my own personal custom pair.


Custom pair, eh? Are you talking the finish, the XO, or both? oke:


----------



## HughACA

I hope to post finished pictures after this weekend.

Sean is flying over this Friday to help me. 


mojave said:


> Like most LS threads in the past, all we see are progress pics and no completed units. :neener:


----------



## HughACA

You're welcome Dane.

I don't think we're going to include LSs' info on our websiteat all, at least not in the foreeable future.

It's not in our products line-ups and I may not want to continue devoting time and money to this project.

It's really a shame to see a wonderful product got no recognition from the community at large due to its tainted history.

Nevertheless, I keep pushing ahead with whatever stocks I have on hands and will see how things turn out to be.

Who knows, once people found out how much a great bargain they got versus other Line Arrays speakers, closest one to the LS would be the Epiphany, then they might just jump back into the game. 


dane said:


> Anyway, thanks for sharing photos. When will your website be updated to reflect this product's availability, or will it only be through hearsay like CHTforum?
> 
> cheers,
> ..dane


----------



## HughACA

I'm talking about Curved LS9 with all out XO.


tesseract said:


> Custom pair, eh? Are you talking the finish, the XO, or both? oke:


----------



## skeeter99

Hugh said:


> I'm talking about Curved LS9 with all out XO.


You have a curved set of LS9's? How does it not have a crossover or is it an external crossover??

Oh yeah, and PICS too!!


----------



## HughACA

Yes I do and it'd be external.


skeeter99 said:


> You have a curved set of LS9's? How does it not have a crossover or is it an external crossover??
> 
> Oh yeah, and PICS too!!


----------



## edoggrc51

Hugh said:


> You could try and report back?


Sure thing. Got a loaner? eekaboo: oke:


----------



## tesseract

tesseract said:


> Custom pair, eh? Are you talking the finish, the XO, or both? oke:





Hugh said:


> I'm talking about Curved LS9 with all out XO.


Ok, I knew this was a question worth asking! Wow, we wanna see these. That sounds kinda like a dream speaker for many of us 2 channel freaks.


----------



## HughACA

It's going to be a very long while before I can get to my own. 

Got to finish the current backlog and ship them out to their owners first.


tesseract said:


> Ok, I knew this was a question worth asking! Wow, we wanna see these. That sounds kinda like a dream speaker for many of us 2 channel freaks.


----------



## rsa

Hugh said:


> I'm talking about Curved LS9 with all out XO.


oke: Piano Black endcaps, too?!?


----------



## HughACA

S,

The whole thing is PB. 


rsa said:


> oke: Piano Black endcaps, too?!?


----------



## HughACA

Satin Rosewood.


----------



## HughACA

We are building them. 

First is a pair of Satin Rosewood.


----------



## HughACA

We have music and it sounds great.


----------



## dwayland

Hugh said:


> We have music and it sounds great.


Fantastic! Great work! :clapper:


----------



## Fatcat

Very nice Hugh!
Good to see Sean as well!

Best...Carlo.


----------



## mike_p

Hugh,

That is bad-***!


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Good work, Mr. Hugh and Ninja! Those LS9s look (and I'm sure sound) great!


----------



## HughACA

We are done for now and Sean should be back in Denver by now.

Thanks Sean.

I'm dead tired.


----------



## skeeter99

So many pretty speakers!! Nicely done you guys!!


----------



## engtaz

Beautiful work. Congrats


----------



## HAL

Hugh,
They look great! :woo:


----------



## TooManyToys

Hugh said:


> .....I'm dead tired.


I don't know .... from the pictures it looks like Sean was doing all the work oke:


----------



## woofersus

Taking pictures is VERY hard work. eekaboo:


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules

sweet, those '9's are somethin' sexy

Matt


----------



## rsa

woofersus said:


> Taking pictures is VERY hard work. eekaboo:


:rlmfao:


----------



## sandbagger

Its a Tough JOB but someone has to do it:saywhat:



woofersus said:


> Taking pictures is VERY hard work. eekaboo:


----------



## HughACA

You guys are funny.

Seriously though, after listening to The Sonus Faber (>$170K) if I remember correctly, Magico Q3 ($34K), Zu Dominance ($40K) & Revel Ultima Salon2 ($22K), I came away even more convinced the LS9 is a TRUE bargain in such excellent companies.

Therefore, if you've ever wanted a real contender then I urge you to really give LS9 an audition and find out for yourself.


----------



## HughACA

I might have a Piano Rosewood LS6 for sale if you're interested.


rseynaev said:


> I think I recall someone using a horizonal LS as a center. Hmm - I wonder if anyone has a solitary PB LS6 they would want to sell (or build).


----------



## HughACA

You're happy now? 


mojave said:


> Like most LS threads in the past, all we see are progress pics and no completed units. :neener:


----------



## mojave

Hugh said:


> You're happy now?


Definitely! I'm glad I got to see how Sean laid out the drivers. That will be very helpful when I wire my LS6's up.


----------



## rseynaev

Hugh said:


> I might have a Piano Rosewood LS6 for sale if you're interested.


PM sent.


----------



## TwoTwo

Nicely done. :applause: 
A little off topic, but what type of material did you use for your garage floor? I like the look of it.


----------



## HughACA

Thanks.

We hired a guy to do it and I believe it's an epoxy mixture.


TwoTwo said:


> Nicely done. :applause:
> A little off topic, but what type of material did you use for your garage floor? I like the look of it.


----------



## Outofthewoods

:wow:

Congrats Hugh!

Love the pics of the MASTER doing his thing. :clap:

I'm really looking forward to seeing pics of your custom curved pair! :T

Take care,

Ruben


----------



## HughACA

Thanks Ruben.

Hope you're doing good with your business.


----------



## Outofthewoods

HughACA said:


> Thanks Ruben.
> 
> Hope you're doing good with your business.


Thanks. 

I'm managing to keep myself pretty busy. :work: :help:

Ruben


----------



## HughACA

Just thought I post some pictures of the bases previously posted on CHT.


----------



## Outofthewoods

Those sure are pretty! :T


----------



## HughACA

Can't wait to see how LS Center turns out to be.


----------



## Outofthewoods

Me too... 
The LS-Center has finally arrived!!! arty:


Ruben


----------



## yelis300

where could one get some of these (ls9)(ls6) speakers? av123.com doesnt seem to be there. Or are they having website issues?

are there kits available for these? or even just plans to diy?

i really like the way these look and i bet they sound even better, and that says alot.


----------



## woofersus

AV123 is long gone. In fact, Hugh began building these out mostly to help out people who got ripped off and never got their LS9's from AV123.

I don't know if Danny Richie over at GR Research is still selling LS9 DIY kits or not, but that is who you'd check with if you want to build your own. Hugh is taking new orders if you want some built. It's worth noting also these are not an easy build. Definitely not a first-time DIY project unless you are very ambitious.

You can PM HughACA here at HTS or email AngelCityAudio[at]gmail[dot]com for more info.




yelis300 said:


> where could one get some of these (ls9)(ls6) speakers? av123.com doesnt seem to be there. Or are they having website issues?
> 
> are there kits available for these? or even just plans to diy?
> 
> i really like the way these look and i bet they sound even better, and that says alot.


----------



## HughACA

Danny is still selling the kits in case anyone is looking to DIY.


----------



## woofersus

Thanks Hugh. I wasn't sure.


----------



## RJH

Hey Hugh; 
I own a pair of Piano Rosewood LS9's, do you still have the single LS6 available? If so how much?


----------



## RJH

HughACA said:


> Just thought I post some pictures of the bases previously posted on CHT.


Are these bases totally solid on the bottom Hugh? If so, they must take some LONG screws! How much for a pair?


----------



## HughACA

Actually, I have a pair.

Let me see if I can get somebody else interested in a single one then we'll be good to go.

Thanks,


RJH said:


> Hey Hugh;
> I own a pair of Piano Rosewood LS9's, do you still have the single LS6 available? If so how much?


----------



## HughACA

Yes, they are and they are also heavy.

$350 for a pair.

If you want spikes, they are extra.


RJH said:


> Are these bases totally solid on the bottom Hugh? If so, they must take some LONG screws! How much for a pair?


----------

